# Can weather affect surge pricing?



## The51stAgent (Oct 28, 2015)

What I mean is, could a really bad storm coming through the area cause the surge pricing to take effect since nobody really wants to drive in it?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes, when we get bad rain storms it normally surges and that is when I normally get surge fares.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Bad weather is one of the top ten things that cause surge pricing.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Anything that can cause demand to rise, including good weather, since that means more people wanting to go to the beach and other places outdoors.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Travis said on Colbert that they would not use surge anymore during severe weather storms like hurricanes.

He's so amazing.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes. Who wants to walk in the rain?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> Travis said on Colbert that they would not use surge anymore during severe weather storms like hurricanes.
> 
> He's so amazing.


Watch out for the fine print, as always. Surge is capped or deactivated if a state of emergency has been declared in an area. Sometimes they'll offer free rides from an area where there has been some kind of disaster so people can gtfo. A recent building explosion in Brooklyn is a good example.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Watch out for the fine print, as always. Surge is capped or deactivated if a state of emergency has been declared in an area. Sometimes they'll offer free rides from an area where there has been some kind of disaster so people can gtfo. A recent building explosion in Brooklyn is a good example.


And I wouldn't go anywhere in the area unless it is a nice heafty surge and even then.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't drive in the rain. Remember waking up at 2 o'clock in the afternoon after six hours of sleep seeing that it was raining rolling over going back to sleep. The next thing I knew it was 8:30 and still raining. It's now 12:30 and it still raining

So yes the weather can cause surge so yes
yes


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

limepro said:


> And I wouldn't go anywhere in the area unless it is a nice heafty surge and even then.


Don't blame you, dude. I'd probably walk my happy ass out of there rather than expect someone to pick me up, honestly lol


----------



## Uber Cat (Aug 25, 2015)

No wonder I stayed busy on a rainy day yesterday. All the Uber partners stayed home.


----------

